# How old is this HS50



## kwahl1 (Jan 9, 2010)

How old is this HS50-67115C Ser# 7143B

How many HP? I need replace engine with something, for a ROTO-HOE shredder.


----------



## indypower500 (Mar 13, 2009)

You have a 5hp engine. Need the DOM number for age.


----------



## kwahl1 (Jan 9, 2010)

Carb is stamped 573 1E3
Engine is HS50-67115C Ser 7143B


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Some info for you. Have a good one. Geo
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

"Tecumseh" engine code decipher list.

V = Vertical Shaft
LAV = Lightweight Aluminum Vertical {engine}
VM = Vertical Medium Frame {engine}
TVM = Tecumseh Vertical {medium frame}
VH = Vertical Heavy Duty {cast iron}
TVS = Tecumseh Vertical Shaft
TNT = Toro N' Tecumseh
ECV = Exclusive Craftsman Vertical
OVM = Overhead Valve vertical Medium Frame {engine}
H = Horizontal Shaft
HS = Horizontal Small Frame {engine}
HM = Horizontal Medium Frame {engine}
HHM = Horizontal Heavy Duty {cast iron} Medium Frame {engine}
HH = Horizontal Heavy Duty {cast iron}
ECH = Exclusive Craftsman Horizontal

An Example is: TVS90-43056A serial #8310C

TVS = Tecumseh Vertical Shaft
90 = 9 Cubic Inch Displacement
43056A = Specific number for parts identification
8310C = Serial number
8 = Year of manufacturing {1978}
310 = Calendar day of the year {310th day in year of 1978}
C = Assembly line and shift when the engine was built.

SBH = Short Block Horizontal
SBV = Short Block Vertical
OH = Overhead Valve Heavy Duty {cast iron}

Examples: OH160...OH120
Overhead Valve 160 equals 16 horsepower
Overhead Valve 120 equals 12 horsepower

Recommended oil viscosities for Aluminum Engines:
Above 32 degrees: 30 weight or 10W30 or 10W40
Below 32 degrees: 5W30
Below 0 degrees: 5W30 or 10W

Recommended oil viscosities for Cast Iron Engines:
Above 32 degrees: 30
Below 32 degrees: 10W

Spark Plug Gap: .030 inch
Older model engines using points and condensers:
Ignition Point Gap: .020 inch
Valve Clearance: .010 both intake and exhaust


----------

